# Now this is right up our alley!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

http://now.msn.com/otto-dieffenbach-builds-remote-controlled-man-on-broomstick?ocid=vt_fbmsnnow


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perfect for terrorizing the neighborhood!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks too cool!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That would be awesome to buzz over the TOT's.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wonder why he didn't make the traditional witch on a broom instead of a guy? His is kind of Harry Potter-esque.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He should be a member of our Haunt!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool, but a witch is the way to go.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

wow, I'd just like to see how it works. Awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

That's really neat! I can't tell whether it's mechanized or if it's a giant paper airplane. Either way I love it.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

It makes me anxious to learn how to make electronics. Very cool


----------

